# Spot/Wart on Dogs nose



## Varneyben (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi , 
Alfie my yellow male 22 month old lab has just got this spot / wart on his nose, has anybody seen or dealt with this before?
Thank you.


----------



## Kritter (Jan 28, 2015)

I would suggest contacting your vet. My dog had something similar on her face, next to her nose, when she was just 4 months old. I waited a while to see if it would go away and it got bigger. I thought it was a wart but it ended up being a mast cell tumor. The vet removed it with clean margins and you can't tell it was ever there. She is 5 yrs old now and has not had a reoccurrence.


----------



## Varneyben (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you , i have Alfie booked in ofr Friday , fingers crossed..Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

It could also be the beginning of a benign tumor. My dog had one, but because his previous owners let it go for so long, he lost a lot of teeth to it. If they'd gone to the vet right away, it wouldn't have been a big deal. Good luck!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Good luck at your vets! Hopefully it's nothing.


----------



## Kritter (Jan 28, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Varneyben (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you everyone , The Vet said it was just a Wart/Papilloma , we need to monitor it for a few weeks and if if doesnt go away on its own we can have it lasered off so fingers crossed.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Varneyben said:


> Thank you everyone , The Vet said it was just a Wart/Papilloma , we need to monitor it for a few weeks and if if doesnt go away on its own we can have it lasered off so fingers crossed.


YAY!!! Nothing too bad! Although I do feel bad for the poor puppy if he needs to have it lasered off. Give him a treat from me!


----------



## Kritter (Jan 28, 2015)

Varneyben said:


> Thank you everyone , The Vet said it was just a Wart/Papilloma , we need to monitor it for a few weeks and if if doesnt go away on its own we can have it lasered off so fingers crossed.


That's great. So glad for you!


----------



## Marisa hoch (Feb 1, 2020)

Varneyben said:


> Hi ,
> Alfie my yellow male 22 month old lab has just got this spot / wart on his nose, has anybody seen or dealt with this before?
> Thank you.
> View attachment 207114


hello, what happened to papilloma? grown up? my dog has one on his nose


----------



## Marisa hoch (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Thread is five years old and the OP hasn't been here since 2015.

But the advice remains the same. Go see your vet.


----------



## Marisa hoch (Feb 1, 2020)

yes we already have 5 vets in the case. They think it is papilloma virus, but I am worried.


----------



## Marisa hoch (Feb 1, 2020)

yes we already have 5 vets in the case. They think it is papilloma virus, but I am worried.


----------

